# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Iron Rottweiler de 2 ans (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Iron
*Type:* Rottweiler
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 1 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 5 ans 10 mois 








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Iron est un superbe Rottweiler mâle né en décembre 2015. 
Arrivé suite à un sauvetage d'une fourrière surpeuplée, Iron cherche désormais une famille sérieuse qui prendra soin de lui.
Iron est un Chien parfaitement équilibré et stable. Il connait les ordres de bases et marche plutot bien en laisse.
Chien de famille par dessus tout, Iron aime la compagnie et cherche beaucoup le contact, les gratouilles dans le cou il adore ça ! 
Comme beaucoup de Rottweiler, Iron est un Chien plutot calme mais qui adore jouer.
Pour famille avec ou sans enfant.

Iron n'a pas encore été testé avec les autres Chiens.

*REFUGE DU MORDANT
Route de Villey Saint Etienne
BP 94
54204 Toul Cedex
Tél : 03 83 43 01 48


*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours au refuge, c'est un très bon Chien, il est avenant et cherche beaucoup le contact humain dont il raffole. C'est un Chien affectueux et très proche de l'Homme. 
Il est très intelligent et comprend vite ce qu'on attend de lui. Il se sent seul au refuge et il est malheureux, il voudrait un foyer aimant et stable. 
Il a été retiré pour mauvais traitements, mais il ne garde aucune rancoeur envers les Humains.

Quand il veut aller en promenade il nous montre son harnais  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Alors ? Personne ne craque pour notre beau et bon Iron ?

----------


## Vegane7

Qu'est-ce qu'il est beau !

Son FB à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Connaît-on ses ententes congénères à présent ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Ah ah ! Merci Vegane7 ! D'ailleurs j'ai vu l'annonce d'Iron sur mon mur d'actualité facebook ! 

Pour l'entente avec les autres Chiens je demanderai au refuge car je ne veux pas dire de bêtise.
Il me semble que c'est ok (du moins pour les femelles j'en suis sure à 90% pour les mâles je ne suis pas certaine).

----------


## Jenni77

Bonjours 
Il es trop beau. ..
On sais c'est il es ok avec les chien et les chat?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je vais au refuge jeudi ou vendredi je vous redis.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je suis allée au refuge, aucun test n'a encore été fait et en ce moment ils sont en pleine organisation pour une journée porte ouverte ainsi que beaucoup de paperasse, donc quand j'y suis allée ils n'avaient pas beaucoup de temps libre ...

En balade Iron a tendance à ne pas trop faire attention aux autres Chiens sauf si ils vont vers lui. Il en grogne certains mais ça ne fait pas de lui un Chien non sociable avec ses congénères. 
C'est la seule chose qui m'a été dite aujourd'hui ... Je sais ça avance pas beaucoup le schimblique  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours au refuge.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Up pour le beau Iron.
Je pensais qu'il trouvera sa famille plus rapidement que ça ...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours au refuge

----------


## duma762000

magnifique ! malheureusement la loi ne facilite pas les adoptions de ces chiens catégorisés.

----------


## Carotte21

Magnifique ce loulou 💜 !!!

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Iron

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron attend toujours un foyer

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours au refuge.
C'est un bon Chien et c'est vraiment désolant de le voir encore parmi nous aujourd'hui. Il est magnifique, intelligent, attentif, équilibré, obeissant, affectueux ... Pas beaucoup de défaut pour monsieur Iron ! Son seul défaut serait peut etre d'etre catégorisé ? Ca n'aide pas beaucoup à l'adoption ça, cette fichue loi ... 
Bien qu'Iron soit un rottoto adorable, il aura besoin d'une famille assez ferme car sinon il fera tout ce qu'il veut 

Avec les autres Chiens, son entente c'est vraiment du cas par cas.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est encore au refuge. Il a maintenant 2 ans et cela va bientôt faire 1 an qu'il est au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour IRON !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Merci à vous deux. Iron est un très bon Chien, il doit trouver sa famille !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron en balade

----------


## thanh

Comme il est beau  :: 
Nous avons un rott, mort il y a 4 ans et on hésite tjs à reprendre un autre rott, il faut que je vois avec monsieur, il a déjà son permis. 
Après nous avons déjà pas mal de poilus à la maison (3chats, 2lapins et 2 chiens), pas sûre qu ce soit un bon environnement pour lui  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

J'ignore si Iron est ok Chat et Lapin mais un test est possible au refuge, tout en sachant que les Chiens n'ont pas toujours le même comportement en refuge et en maison.
Pour l'entente avec les autres Chiens c'est un peu du cas par cas. Iron n'est pas associal mais il ne faut pas le chercher et il y a des Chiens qu'il n'apprécie pas d'entrer ... 
Se sont des mâles ou des femelles ? Stérilisés ?

----------


## thanh

Pour les chiens nous avons un mâle X terrier entier et une femelle podengo/BA stérilisée (adoptée dun refuge dEspagne).
Le couple de lapin est stérilisé il faut mieux, les chattes/chats aussi.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron cherche toujours SA famille

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours à l'adoption ... Je ne pensais pas qu'il attendrai aussi longtemps ...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Regardez moi ce beau Rottweiler !  :: 
C'est Iron, et il attend toujours qu'une personne s'intéresse à lui.
Il a pris un peu de poids ...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Iron

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Iron est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

IRON n'a toujours pas trouvé sa famille ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles d'IRON ?

----------


## doriant

confirm demandée.

----------

